# Got my diesel!



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Well I finally got my diesel. I got a 99 Ford F-250 with the 7.3L diesel. 6 speed tranny and only 140,000 miles on it. I have been needing a little newer/better truck to pull my 6x12 enclosed trailer... Think I went over board?? :thumbsup: But I hope to get a 5th wheel in the next 2 years, so it will come in handy then. I will try to get some pics of it up here tomorrow.


----------



## scottstef (Dec 15, 2005)

Cool!


----------



## RussellF (Aug 22, 2006)

I have a 2000 Ford F-250 that has 115k on it.........I pull my 6'x12' with it too...........


----------



## Mrmac204 (Dec 27, 2006)

I had a situation a few years back, truck broke down way out in the weeds- tow truck came- he had a 7 something diesel in it- holy crap did that thing haul!!! we got home in less than an hour - 60 miles, 15 thru the city.... I think you'll be happy with the power..


----------



## Bone Saw (Feb 13, 2006)

diesel's the way to go:thumbsup:


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Sweetness!

Where are da pics?

You should be able to pull your old truck and your trailer with that rig!


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

Around here all the fat-cats buy F-350 duallies. Personally, I think the dual-wheel scene is a joke unless you have some absolutely crazy loads to haul on a trailer with no brakes.
I finally saw a guy the other day pulling a big trailer with just a standard axle F-250 diesel and a 5th wheel hitch. He was rollin' down the highway at about 60 MPH without a care in the world.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

I have a 99 F350, single rear wheels, with the 7.3 in it, bought new in 98 and have used it extensively.

You will have no problems pulling your 6 X 12 trailer, you'll likely forget it's back there. Not always a good thing.

Mine has about 135K miles on it and I pull a 7 ton trailer with a skid-loader on it, sometimes every day of the week. 

Other than pretty much routine maintenance, no problems in almost 9 years.:whistling


----------



## dshcontracting (Oct 15, 2006)

The 7.3 will last you a long time. I just got rid of my 95 and 01 7.3s and went to an 07 6.0. The 7.3 is the better motor. Keep your coolant checked, or changed to ELC, change your oil and filters regularly, and that truck will last you 300k.

Dan


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

dump a 60-75-90 hp chip in the 7.3, then you REALLY got a truck, we run ours at the 75 hp boost all the time. but our 7.3 isn't anything spectacular for mileage. we get approx. 15 mpg on the highway at 75, seems like if you keep it under 2k rpm....it will get close to 17


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

*Thoughts please*

One of our 6.0 liters keeps blowin' a "boost hose" (?) off the turbo. Sounds like a shotgun when it comes off. Any thoughts?


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

2 ply hose? inner ply seperating from outer, sucking shut?


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

When I have had any problems with my trucks I have consulted a forum similar to this one which was created by and for the Ford diesel truck owners. 

I have found answers to many issues, perhaps they can help you figure out what makes your truck go POW. Could be someones heavy foot!

Anyway here is a link to the Dieselstop. Used to be called Powerstroke.com but Ford made them change it.

http://forums.thedieselstop.com/ubbthreads/

It's a great site, have fun.


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

tgeb said:


> I have a 99 F350, single rear wheels, with the 7.3 in it, bought new in 98 and have used it extensively.
> 
> You will have no problems pulling your 6 X 12 trailer, you'll likely forget it's back there. Not always a good thing.
> 
> ...


Tom,
Do you go through many sets of brakes? Seems like I don't get much more than 20K on mine.:thumbdown


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

I get about double that Joe, 35K to 40K usually. Have gone as long as 50k.

I go to the dealer and buy the factory brake pads. They are more expensive but seem to hold up well, stop well and don't make any noise.

If you are using other than the Ford pads that could be the problem. 

I'm not saying that the aftermarket parts are not good, this is just what I (and others I work with) have experienced.


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Well I've had the brakes done at the ford dealership, I assume that they are using Ford parts. Maybe it's the terrain around here, plus the trailer and mini ex. I need a jake brake.:laughing:


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Yeah, a jake would be nice on some days.:thumbup: 

I would question the dealer as to what they are installing. I recently called to check on the availability of brake pads for my truck, got a quote of like 60 bucks, I thought wow that's not too bad, less than the last time.

When I went to pick them up the parts guy says "$100, pay over at that window." When I asked about the price difference he said that he recognised me and knew I would want the better pads.

"If you want the others, we have them" he said, "but you always buy the factory parts." "Which is better?" I asked..... he handed me the factory pads. 

You have to check and be sure your getting the better products.


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

jmic said:


> ...I need a jake brake.:laughing:


I have a 6.0 L with the 5-speed automatic. Engaging the tow/haul switch causes the tranny to downshift automatically at about 53 MPH and 48 MPH or otherwise when breaking hard enough to call for the tranny to assist in deceleration. I use the tow/haul switch like an engine brake.


----------



## dshcontracting (Oct 15, 2006)

on the 7.3s, using the ebpv as a exhaust brake worked excellent. Would slow you right down. Get a new truck with the integrated trailer control and you'll forget your towing something. If you have an older truck, get a brakesmart controller.

Dan


----------



## Dustball (Jul 7, 2006)

PipeGuy said:


> Around here all the fat-cats buy F-350 duallies. Personally, I think the dual-wheel scene is a joke unless you have some absolutely crazy loads to haul on a trailer with no brakes.
> I finally saw a guy the other day pulling a big trailer with just a standard axle F-250 diesel and a 5th wheel hitch. He was rollin' down the highway at about 60 MPH without a care in the world.


I have a DRW '88 F-350 and the extra width helps out with stability tremendously when I have my truck camper loaded on it. I hardly notice any sway when I have the camper on or when I'm towing my 9k lb trailer. I was towing through the Rockies a few years ago with 9k lbs and it handled the curvy mountain passes with ease. To me, DRW is very much worth it.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

I have been too busy to take any pics during the day. But I will soon. I promise. 

I hooked it up to the trailer and it pulls like there is nothing on it. I did not even use the low gear. I am so happy with it its crazy. 

First thing I want to do to it is the exhaust... I want people to think the world is coming to an end when I go by.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Ok here is the pic of the new truck... Just had a drive through bath too. New Truck


----------



## dougger222 (Jan 29, 2004)

1999 is a great year for the 7.3 Navistar motor. One of the last years with the forged rod motor and it's also the first year of the "new" body style. There are two 99 Super Duty's, early and late. Middle of December of 98 is the cut off. Both versions are good but the later version has a more quiet turbo. Both of my 99's are late 99's, a F250 and F350 dually.

The dually is really nice when towing heavy loads. The heavy tounge weight of the dump trailers were finally getting too much for the F250 after 230K miles of use. The dually will pull the 17K lb trailer at 70 mph like there's nothing behind it, very stable platform.


----------



## dougger222 (Jan 29, 2004)

IMO, the only other "best" year 7.3 would be the 2000 MY. Still forged rod motor one year newer and didn't have the mechanical diode issue in the tranny's that the 2001's had, many covered under the 36K mile warranty but many after warranty.

If I had to trade the 99 F350 for anything comparable it would be for a 2000 F350 Lariat LE crew cab 4x4 but I like the monotone paint better than the two tome LE paint.

The F350 is sharp, all red, larger tires crew cab with no running boards, it's a really long truck.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

I would have loved to have gotten an excursion instead... But I am glad I got the truck otherwise I would have looked like a hubby borrowing his wifes truck. 

I love the 99's... They dont look very old and that motor is a workhorse. It does not care about anything you put in or behind it. although I do look kind of funny when I get out of it. I am only 5'3" tall and the bed is almost as high as I am.


----------



## dougger222 (Jan 29, 2004)

After spending months on Excursion forums a few years ago decided to pick one up for my wife. The only one's I looked for were 2000 Limited 4x4 diesels. 3 months later finally found a black one 90 miles away at a Ford dealership. 104K miles, brand new tires and mint, only missing the dvd and rear back up options, bought in Nov '03, $20,400 out the door (no trade in) Did an Oasis report on it to find it had the full 100K mile warranty on it and only a $5 head light knob was replaced! Nada and KBB say trade in value is around $13-15K with retail around $19K. Safe to say it's kept it's value.

Did an alternator at 140K miles, front end work finally at 165K miles (driver side only). The motor has been untouched as has the tranny. Current mileage 170K miles and running like new. 8,000 lb dry weight and it averages 16-18 mpg and has gotten has high as 20 on a few occasions.

If I had to get rid of one of the six, this vehicle would be the last to go. All around an excellent vehicle. On trips it can't be beat with the labs, and on ice fishing trips you can really pack the people and gear in there.


----------



## TonK (Mar 14, 2007)

Great choice on the 7.3...

Should have went with a Cummins though


----------



## dougger222 (Jan 29, 2004)

I researched the Ram/Cummins for a year before I bought the Excursion and after spending hours on TDR I opted away from the Ram/Cummins combo all together. When it was time to look for a dually last Fall a Ram/Cummins combo didn't even cross my mind. Don't get me wrong the Cummins is a pretty good motor but your still setting behind the wheel of a Dodge truck.

Consider the Cummins once. Simple straight 6 design, and 35% fewer parts than a V8 diesel motor. However,if your pick up has a #53 stamped Cummins motor in it you just found your next boat anchor. injector pumps are known to fail at a grand a pop. Usually you get lucky and they fail prior to 100K miles but after that your on your own although some Ram/Cummins owners have found in certain years Dodge and Cummins stacked there warranties on top of the each other. In other words some have 136K mile and 8 year warranties on the Cummins motor. Seen a TDR member post with an injector pump failure 128K miles and 7.5 years after purchase and he was only charged $100 for his deductable. The Dodge dealership's bill was for $2,300. Lift pumps are also a major issue with the Cummins, $150 every 30K miles or spend a grand and do the in tank mod.

I won't even touch the Dodge front end and tranny problems!


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

ALL trucks have problems. People buy based upon what WORKS for them. Personally for the price it would be hard to beat a Ford. Parts are in abundance for the times a truck breaks down. 

I dont buy a vehicle and expect it last a lifetime... and I dont think anyone else should.


----------



## dougger222 (Jan 29, 2004)

RobertCDF said:


> ALL trucks have problems. People buy based upon what WORKS for them. Personally for the price it would be hard to beat a Ford. Parts are in abundance for the times a truck breaks down.
> 
> I dont buy a vehicle and expect it last a lifetime... and I dont think anyone else should.



I agree 100%. It's hard to judge a vehicles performance by doing searches on forums. Most people go to the net to find out why there vehicle is broke down and how to fix it.

What I've learned about trucks is Ford is best for work, Dodge for both work and play and when it comes to play GM is best. Both Dodge and GM are making trucks better than ever.


----------



## TonK (Mar 14, 2007)

dougger222 said:


> I researched the Ram/Cummins for a year before I bought the Excursion and after spending hours on TDR I opted away from the Ram/Cummins combo all together. When it was time to look for a dually last Fall a Ram/Cummins combo didn't even cross my mind. Don't get me wrong the Cummins is a pretty good motor but your still setting behind the wheel of a Dodge truck.
> 
> Consider the Cummins once. Simple straight 6 design, and 35% fewer parts than a V8 diesel motor. However,if your pick up has a #53 stamped Cummins motor in it you just found your next boat anchor. injector pumps are known to fail at a grand a pop. Usually you get lucky and they fail prior to 100K miles but after that your on your own although some Ram/Cummins owners have found in certain years Dodge and Cummins stacked there warranties on top of the each other. In other words some have 136K mile and 8 year warranties on the Cummins motor. Seen a TDR member post with an injector pump failure 128K miles and 7.5 years after purchase and he was only charged $100 for his deductable. The Dodge dealership's bill was for $2,300. Lift pumps are also a major issue with the Cummins, $150 every 30K miles or spend a grand and do the in tank mod.
> 
> I won't even touch the Dodge front end and tranny problems!


Not true about the #53.

A few have cracked, nothing major like the 6.0 Ford.

I admit the 7.3 is a good motor, but the injectors are fed by oil pressure, so you better hope for a consistent flow.

I have a 12v Cummins that is BULLETPROOF.

100% mechanical with an oil lubed inline pump.


----------



## dougger222 (Jan 29, 2004)

TonK said:


> Not true about the #53.
> 
> A few have cracked, nothing major like the 6.0 Ford.
> 
> ...


Very, very correct about the infamous 53 block 5.9 Cummins. Stroll on over to tdr.com and take a look for yourself. Not sure what year they stopped with that block but thinking it was in the 90's. 

I've never had an issue with the HEUI Catipilar fuel system in any three of the 7.3 diesels I own, 530K miles total. The F250 had two fuel filter changed in the first 175K miles that I owned it and ran diesel fuel from a questionable source for over 100K of those miles.

Yes, the 6.0 problems pail in comparison to the 53 block problems. Then again Ford sold thousands of times more 6.0 trucks than Dodge sold Cummins with 53 blocks. Spent countless hours on GM, Ford, and Dodge diesel web sites.


----------



## Outdoor_guru (Apr 4, 2007)

The f350 are the way to go.


----------

